
Apple Looks to Streamline Clarification of Awkward Autocorrect Messages - zy1t
http://www.macrumors.com/2016/04/29/apple-autocorrect-messages-patent/
======
alttab
how about it just determines you didn't mean that, and correct it before the
message is even sent? Machine learning should be able to do this rather
easily.

